# [email protected] Wednesday



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought I would start a thread for all 82 games of the season. I see us winning this one at home mainly because of what we did Monday night by winning in LA. 4-0 by Wednesday.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably no D Will, but I agree. 82-0


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Just thought I would start a thread for all 82 games of the season. I see us winning this one at home mainly because of what we did Monday night by winning in LA. 4-0 by Wednesday.


This is going to be a tough game for the Jazz, even if D-Will were playing. They were 1 and 3 against the Blazers last year when they had a healthy D-Will. However, I still like the Jazz to win a close one at home.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

A thread for all 82 games? That's a great idea.

I like the Jazz tonight. The home court advantage will be strong, Korver will nail a few 3s, and by the end of the night the Blazers will really be wishing that Oden were healthy.

I grew up in OR, and listened to Blazer games under the covers as a kid after I was supposed to be asleep. But I have switched allegiances over the years. The JailBlazer days did me in for good. I know I'm setting myself up to be disappointed, but I like my favorite athletes and teams to be of strong character.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome game, huh guys? I knew it would be a good one. Great comeback win for the Jazz. 4 and 0 without Deron, with Oklahoma City (laughing stock of the league) our next opponent. Not bad, eh? It's good to know that we can win even without our best player. When Deron's back, we should be firing on all cylinders.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

4-0, soon to be 5-0


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

No, go to the ESPN board. The only reason the Jazz won was because of the refs. The Blazer fans willl tell you so. If you ever want to read the conversation boards at ESPN, don't waste your time. I will tell you right here what you are missing:

-Jazz are over-rated
-Jazz win only because of the refs
-BYU is over-rated
-BYU wins only because of refs
-Mormons suck
-Utah is nothing but polygamous Mormons
-Where is Utah?
-Utah Utes are over-rated
-Utes win only because of the refs
-Mountain West Conference sucks

That about sums it up.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

legacy said:


> No, go to the ESPN board. The only reason the Jazz won was because of the refs. The Blazer fans willl tell you so. If you ever want to read the conversation boards at ESPN, don't waste your time. I will tell you right here what you are missing:
> 
> -Jazz are over-rated
> -Jazz win only because of the refs
> ...


Are you sure that you weren't on KSL?

Sounds like AK had quite a game, #6 appears to be his spot on the lineup.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > No, go to the ESPN board. The only reason the Jazz won was because of the refs. The Blazer fans willl tell you so. If you ever want to read the conversation boards at ESPN, don't waste your time. I will tell you right here what you are missing:
> ...


LOL! Yeah, I think AK is right where he needs to be! The Jazz have some serious talent. Brevin Knight hasn't put up huge #'s, but I am impressed with what he's been able to do. 6 points on 3-4 shooting, 6 assists, 3 steels last night. The Jazz are good, but there are a lot of good teams this year as well.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe its a blessing for the Jazz that D-will has been out. It gives them more confidence when they win, Price and Knight get more playing time to build their confidence and experience as leaders, and when Williams comes back, they'll be that much better. Some of these games have been close ones, but they have come out on top. 

As for the refs giving that game to Utah- BULL****! They nearly gave it away to Portland!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

legacy said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > legacy said:
> ...




This can be said about the West every year though. The Jazz are even better then they were last year with more depth and this rotation looks like it's going to be great. I'm still not sold on CJ though especially as a starter, not sure I ever will be. The Jazz have won their division 2 years in a row with no sighns of doing anything less then that this year. The Jazz are better this year and the West's best teams have dropped a little bit. If the Jazz can get some good defense going this year I will be surprised if they don't get to the Western Conference Finals again this year. Denver took a step back as far a point production with tradin AI. They are loosing close to 14 points a game with the addition of C. Billups and I will be interested to see how he is going to fit into to Denver system. This is going to be a fun year and I'm glad it's underway! I am extremely impressed with B. Night.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Uinta, Good to see you back buddy! I hope things are going ok!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Uinta, Good to see you back buddy! I hope things are going ok!


Thanks man, just trying to take things one day at a time.


----------

